# [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?



## lunar19 (14. März 2012)

*[Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

[Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Inhaltsverzeichnis


Danksagung
Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Subwoofer
Satelliten
Controlstation
 
Lieferumfang
Die einzelnen Teile
Subwoofer
Satelliten
Controlstation
 
Verkabelung
Inbetriebnahme
Klangqualität
Musik
Spiele
Filme
 
Fazit
Weiterführende Links
Danksagung

An dieser Stelle möchte ich Teufel ganz herzlich danken, ohne welche dieser Test hier nicht möglich gewesen wäre:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Einleitung

  Teufel, ein renommiertes Unternehmen aus Berlin, bekannt für hochwertige Soundsysteme, stieg vor nicht allzu langer Zeit in den Markt der PC-Soundanlagen ein. Hier im Test steht jetzt ein 5.1-System, welches das günstigste Standbein der Serie "Conzept E" darstellt und mit 250 Euro angeboten wird. Da es eine Kombination aus einer Control-Box und dem eigentlichem Set ist, werde ich die unterschiedlichen Geräte im Folgenden näher erläutern:
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Spezifikationen

Der Subwoofer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Satelliten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Controlstation




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hier könnt ihr noch die Beschreibung vom Hersteller Teufel lesen:



Spoiler



·         [FONT=&quot]PC-Surround-Anlage für Teufel-Einsteiger [/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Komfortabler Multimedia-Raumklang für Computer und weitere Geräte [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Steuergerät mit 3      Audio-Eingängen, Mikrofon/Kopfhörer-Anschluss, Fernbedienung [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]200-Watt-Verstärker im      5.1-Subwoofer mit 200-mm-Tieftöner [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5 Breitband-Satelliten-Boxen      auf Tischfuß [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Empfohlen für Räume bis 15 m²[/FONT]



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Lieferumfang

  Das Set, bestehend aus dem Subwoofer, Satelliten, einer Controlbox und Kabeln, wird in drei Stücken geliefert. Das erste und größte Paket beinhaltet neben den Satelliten und einer Anleitung auch den Subwoofer, hat deswegen auch die breitesten Ausmaße. In einer weiteren Box kommt die sogenannte „Controlbox“ mit Anleitung, Fernbedienung und Batterien daher. Im dritten Päckchen befinden sich die Kabel, welche den Anschluss der Komponenten sicherstellen.Das erste Paket​Obenauf liegen die Satelliten-Lautsprecher, verpackt in Styropor und sicher gelagert. Darunter sind die Tischfüße für eben diese in Plastikfolie verpackt. Im unteren Bereich ist der Subwoofer zu finden. Eine Aufbauanleitung liegt in der Mitte.Das zweite Paket​Öffnet man diese Kiste, fällt die Controlbox ins Auge, sicher gelagert und in Folie eingefasst. Daneben befinden sich noch Kabel und die Fernbedienung samt Batterie. Eine Anleitung ist auch hier gegeben.Das dritte Paket​In diesem Päckchen finden wir eine Plastiktüte, in welcher die Kabel zum Aufbau des Systems liegen. 

  Zum Lieferumfang gehören also insgesamt: 


5x Satelliten-Lautsprecher (CE 10 FCR)
Tischfüße
1x Subwoofer (CE 100 SW)
1x Controlstation
Verbindungskabelset:
20 Meter Lautsprecherkabel
3x 1 Meter Stereo-Cinch-Kabel
3x Y-Adapter („PC AC 5015 AP“)
1 x Stereo-Miniklinke-Kabel
 
Diverse Anleitungen und Garantiebescheinigungen
                                           Hier im Spoiler ist der gesamte Lieferumfang noch einmal abgebildet:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Die einzelnen Teile

Der Subwoofer

  Der Subwoofer – eines der wichtigsten Teile des Systems, kommt komplett in schwarz. Von vorn betrachtet fällt die klavierlack-artige Front auf, welche von zwei silbernen Zierleisten begrenzt wird. Zwischen diesen befindet sich die Ausgleichsöffnung. Darüber sind dann die Drehregler für Bass und Lautstärke zu finden, welche ebenso aus Plastik bestehen und einen angenehmen Drehwiederstand bilden. Zwischen den beiden Reglern ragt dann der Ein/Aus-Knopf hervor, welcher wie auch die Drehknöpfe, einen kräftigen Druckpunkt besitzt. Darunter befindet sich das Logo des Herstellers Teufel. Die Seitenteile bestehen im Gegensatz zur Front aus Holz und weisen bis auf eine Aussparung des Subwoofers keine ungewöhnlichen Merkmale auf. Ober-und Unterseite sind wie die Seitenteile aus Holz und haben ebenso keine Auffälligkeiten. Am Heck sind dann im oberen Bereich die Anschlüsse für die Quellen und die Ausgänge für die Satelliten zu finden. Darüber ist nur der Produktname noch einmal vermerkt. Unter diesen befinden sich die Kühllamellen, welche wie das gesamte Heck in schwarz gehalten sind. Unter diesen lassen sich Kaltgerätekabel-Eingang und Stromschalter finden. 

Anmerkung: Aufgrund der Klavierlackbeschichtung sind gute Fotos fast unmöglich. Daher verwende ich hier ein Bild von Teufel selbst, auf welchem das Gerät von vorn zu sehen ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Um auch hier den Thread nicht zu überfluten, findet ihr hier weitere Bilder:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Die Satelliten

  Die Satelliten, fünf an der Zahl, sind in einer edel wirkenden Mischung aus Schwarz und Silber gehalten und auf Tischfüßen aus Plastik angebracht. Diese lassen den Lautsprechern genügend Freiraum um ein wenig zu schwanken, halten sie jedoch trotzdem gut in Position. Verschraubt wird recht simpel über eine Schraube, welche mit der Hand durch den Ständer in den Satelliten hereingedreht wird. Dieser Satellit weist in der Front einen Staub-und Berührungsschutz auf, welcher schwarz ist und sich abnehmen lässt. Darunter ist eine silberne Oberfläche mit den üblichen Aussparungen und Wölbungen zu sehen. Die leicht nach hinten gehenden Seiten sind wiederrum dunkel gefärbt und fassen sich angenehm glatt und kräftig an. Dasselbe gilt für Ober-und Unterseite. An der Rückseite befinden sich dann das Gewinde für die Befestigung am Fuß und der Eingang für das von Subwoofer kommende Lautsprecherkabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Die Controlbox

  Das Gerät, mit welchem zwischen verschiedenen Quellen umgeschaltet werden kann, nennt sich in diesem Fall „Controlbox“ und kann bis zu drei Signale weitergeben. Es ist zwischen die Quelle und den Subwoofer geschaltet. In der Front befinden sich Knöpfe mit unterschiedlichen Funktionen:



„Standby“ – schaltet die Box an oder aus
„Source“ – Umschaltung zwischen drei verschiedenen Quellen
„Mute“ – lautloser Modus
„Pure“ – Veränderung der Klangeigenschaften
„+“; „-“ – Veränderung der Lautstärke
          Darüber hinaus sind in der Front noch Anschlüsse für Kopfhörer und ein Mikrofon zu finden. Das „Glanzstück“ bildet jedoch das Display, auf welchem in blauer Farbe die grade genutzte Quelle oder die Lautstärke abgebildet ist. An den, gleich der Front, metallenen Seitenstücken sind nur Belüftungsschächte zu finden. Die Ober-und Unterseite ist wie bei den anderen zwei Produkten auch glatt und schwarz. Am Heck sind dann auf der linken Seite ein Ausgang für ein Mikrofon und die Verbindungsstellen von Subwoofer und Controlbox zu sehen. Daneben befinden sich dann die Anschlüsse für verschiedene Quellen, einmal der Anschluss an eine PC-Soundkarte oder ähnliches mit sechs Eingängen, dazu noch zwei „einfache“ Eingänge, welche mit einem „Cinch-auf-Klinke“-Kabel angeschlossen werden. Auf der ganz rechten Seite findet sich dann der Stromanschluss der Box.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



  Hier noch einige Bilder der Funktionen des Displays: 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Die Verkabelung

  Um die soeben begutachteten Utensilien jetzt zur Inbetriebnahme bereit zu machen, müssen wie üblich verkabelt werden. Dafür sind an den Satelliten und dem Subwoofer Steckverbindungen, in welche das zurecht geschnittene, schwarze Kabel gesteckt werden muss. Dies geschieht fünf Mal, einmal für jeden Lautsprecher. So werden diese mit dem Subwoofer verbunden. Danach müssen die Kabel für die Verbindung von Controlbox und Subwoofer befestigt werden, was recht einfach von der Hand geht. Es müssen lediglich die roten und weißen Buchsen an beiden Geräten verbunden werden. Da diese gut beschriftet sind, ist dies auch für Neueinsteiger auf diesem Gebiet leicht zu bewerkstelligen. Danach müssen nur noch Controlbox und Subwoofer an den Strom angeschlossen werden, der Subwoofer über ein simples Kaltgerätekabel und die Box über ein Netzteil, ebenfalls für die Steckdose. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Die Inbetriebnahme

  Nachdem alles miteinander verkabelt ist, kommt der Moment der Inbetriebnahme. Das Stromkabel steckt. Hinten am Subwoofer muss jetzt der Ein/Aus-Schalter betätigt werden, welcher ein wenig schwer zu erreichen ist. Daraufhin leuchtet um den mittleren Knopf der Drehregler ein roter, dezenter Kreis auf. 
  Danach wird auch die Controlbox angeschaltet, ein Drücken auf den Knopf „Stand-By“ reicht aus, alternativ kann auch die Fernbedienung genutzt werden. Eine Anzeige mit der Kanalausgabe leuchtet auf. Schon beim Einschalten des Stroms ist jedoch ein kleiner, blauer Punkt auszumachen. (siehe Spoiler bei „Die Controlbox“)
  Drückt man dann auf den Knopf am Subwoofer ist ein kleines „Buums“ zu hören. Alle Drehregler werden jetzt von blauen Kreisen umrahmt. 
  Jetzt muss nur noch die Quelle an der Controlbox z. B. auf ein 3,5-Klinkekabel umgestellt werden und das Klangerlebnis kann beginnen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Klang

Musik

  Kommen wir nun zum Wichtigsten, dem Klang, den ich nach drei Kriterien beurteilen werde, nämlich: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Red Hot Chili Peppers – Snow (Hey Oh)
  Vor allem zu Beginn ist wichtig, dass das Solo der Gitarre nur aus den frontal rechten Satelliten entspringt und keine Vermischung durch die frontal linke Seite geschieht. Darüber hinaus ist mir hier wichtig, dass die Stimmen trotz Hintergrundmusik gut erkennbar, klar und verständlich sind. Als drittes Kriterium ist hier gesetzt, dass alle Instrumente gut voneinander getrennt sein müssen, um so die Mannigfaltigkeit des Stücks zu präsentieren. 

Rammstein – Mutter
  Hier sollten gleich am Anfang das untertönige Summen und das Klingen der Glöckchen hörbar sein und die Stimme klar und „filigran“ erscheint. Im Moment des ersten Intros sollte dann die Kraft der Musik erkenntlich werden und stark und voll klingen. Danach sollte es wieder zurück auf die Stimme wechseln und immer beim Intro wieder zurück, also eine Abwechslung bilden. Auch das Solo aus Gitarre und Schlagzeug und Streicher sollte gut differenzierbar sein und sich gut voneinander trennen lassen. 

Transformers: The Score – Arrival to Earth (Steve Jablonsky)
  Am Auftakt ist hier bedeutsam, dass die untertönigen Bässe angenehm und nicht zu stark tönen und dann die Melodie hervorkommt.  Hier sind die Streicher von Relevanz, die klar und deutlich hinausstechen sollten. Wenn es dann „richtig losgeht“, sollte eine Balance zwischen Subwoofer und Satelliten hergestellt sein, der Einklang ist hier sehr wichtig. Generell sollte kein Instrument zu stark in den Vordergrund treten und der Ausgleich immer gegeben sein.

The Prodigy – Omen
  Um wieder direkt am Beginn des Stückes anzusetzen, kann damit begonnen werden, dass die Stimmen des Sängers klar und angenehm abgestimmt sein müssen, um den elektronischen Klang zu gewährleisten. Darüber hinaus sollte in diesem Stück der Bass stark auftreten und die Höhen ein wenig in den Hintergrund drängen. Dabei ist aber relevant, dass die Hintergrundmusik zu jeder Zeit erhalten bleicht und so immer zu hören ist, was eine komplizierte Abstimmung erfordert. 

Ludwig van Beethoven – 9. Symphonie (Ode an die Freude)
  Hier ist wie bei fast allen klassischen Stücken wichtig, dass die Unterscheidbarkeit zwischen Streichern und anderen Gruppen und ihnen selbst bestehen bleibt. Auch ist relevant, dass die Solos oder, wenn einzelne Gruppen spielen, akkurat und filigran wiedergegeben werden, um den Spaß an der Musik nicht zu verlieren. Im Gegenzug dazu sollte der Klang aber trotzdem voll und stark sein.


Nun möchte ich meinen *subjektiven *Eindruck liefern, den diese Musikstücke hinterlassen haben. Bei dem Lied der Red Hot Chili Peppers kann ich meinen selbst benannten Kriterien für das Lied nur zustimmen, alles oben Gesagte wurde erfüllt und als angenehm empfunden, da der Klang rundum zufriedenstellend war. Das Solo zu Beginn war klar und deutlich und auch das Mittelteil überzeugt. Bei dem Rammstein-Lied, wo von Bedeutung war, dass der Klang raumfüllend und „groß“ war, ist zu sagen, dass mein Test-Raum komplett von den Satelliten und dem starken Subwoofer dominiert wird und so mit Musik ausgefüllt ist. Die Stimme zu Beginn erscheint mir jedoch ein wenig zu schwach, im Vergleich mit dem restlichen Lied, was dem Genuss aber nicht abtut. Das Lied aus dem Film Transformer ist schon zu Beginn stark und (im unteren Bereich) dominant und ab dem Punkt, an welchem es „richtig losgeht“, ist der Klang stark und so erfüllend, dass ich das System erst einmal auf eine niedrigere Lautstärkestufe herunterschrauben musste. Überzeugend gibt sich die 5.1-Anlage auch bei der elektronischen Musik von „The Prodigy“, wobei der Bass hier für meinen Geschmack zu stark in den Vordergrund gerät. Dies ist ein wenig traurig, da so das Klangerlebnis erheblich gestört wird. Bei Beethovens 9. Symphonie, die unter anderem auch die Ode an die Freude enthält, spielen die Satelliten ihre Stärken aus. Der umfangreiche, aber trotzdem detaillierte Klang ist wie ein Feuerwerk für die Ohren, welches in der Ausgewogenheit seine größten Erfolge verzeichnen kann. Alles in allem ist also zu sagen, dass der Klang sehr gut und filigran ist, aber der Ausgleich mit dem starken Bass in manchen Stücken fehlt.

Leistung in Spielen

Battlefield 3

  Hier sollen zwei Situationen getestet werden. Zum einen wird als Pionier gespielt, um möglichst nah an Fahrzeugen zu sein und die Geräusche dieser gut beurteilen zu können. Hier spielen auch die Explosionen, welche unweigerlich auftreten, eine zentrale Rolle. Zum anderen wird als Scharfschütze gespielt und ein Freund kommt von hinten angerannt. Hier ist die Ortung im Vordergrund. 

F1 2011
  In diesem Spiel sollen noch einmal die Geräusche von Autos und vor allem den Motoren getestet werden. Dafür wird eine Saison gefahren und dann der Gesamteindruck geschildert.*Bewertung der Spiele:*​Battlefield 3 Teil 1
  Die Geräusche von Panzer, Jeep und Jet sind angenehm voll, aber trotzdem nicht erdrückend. Der Bass ist angenehm reguliert und „hämmert“ nicht zu stark. Druck wird erst beim Nachbrenner beim Fliegen deutlich, was jedoch angemessen ist. Die Explosionen kommen stark und mächtig, der Klang hört hier auf, filigran zu wirken, es wird basslastig und kräftig.

Battlefield 3 Teil 2
  Die Sniper im Gebüsch – Dank dem 5.1-Aufbau ist (bei angemessener Lautstärke) das Rascheln der Blätter im Gebüsch zu vernehmen, was auf einen Gegner aufmerksam macht. Die Ortung, ob links oder rechts funktioniert ebenfalls sehr gut und bietet so klar einen spielerischen Vorteil.

F1 2011
  Die Motoren klingen wie in echt, nicht angenehm, aber realistisch. Das relativ helle Geräusch, welches beim Gas geben entsteht, kommt voll und ganz zur Geltung und trägt so zum Spielspaß bei. Die einzige Kritik ist, dass die Kollisionen etwas stumpf klingen.Exkurs Filme:​Filme können mit dieser Anlage natürlich auch getestet werden und klingen angenehm, da Stimmen gut zu vernehmen sind und die Musik diese nicht vollständig überdeckt. Die oben genannten Explosionen kommen auch hier kräftig zur Geltung, sind jedoch ein wenig zu stark im Vergleich zum restlichen Geschehen.
  Anmerkung zum Klang: Ohne eine aktive Wiedergabe ist leider ein stetiges Rauschen der Satelliten zu vernehmen, was auf Dauer als störend empfunden wird. Es ist nicht laut, aber durchgehend und wird erst mit der Wiedergabe von Musik o. ä. beseitigt.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Fazit

  Als Fazit bleibt für mich zu ziehen, dass der Klang des 5.1-Systems überzeugt. Volle, klare Töne, gute Ortung und starker Bass haben die Anlage zu einer Vervollkommnung des Musik- und Spielerlebnisses gemacht. Der Spaß, der für relativ wenig Geld geboten wird, ist es „echt wert“. Der Preis von rund 250 Euro ist daher angemessen. Ein einziges Manko möchte ich hier am Schluss noch erwähnen, und zwar, dass die Aufstellung an einem Schreibtisch ein wenig schwer fällt, da keine Standfüße mitgeliefert werden. Diese können jedoch bei Teufel nachgekauft werden. Aus den oben genannten Gründen ist es daher legitim, dem Teufel Concept E 100 Control den *Gold-Award* zu verleihen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Weiterführende Links:

Teufel Concept E 100 Control im PCGH Preisvergleich

Teufel Concept E 100 Control bei Teufel
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## lunar19 (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*


So, damit geht das Thema jetzt online 
Ich hoffe euch gefällts!​


----------



## Pravasi (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Soweit schön gemacht.
Toller Aufbau,gute Fotos,sauber und übersichtlich.
Was allerdings definitiv fehlt,ist ein Vergleich/Bezugnahme auf andere Systeme!
Wird sich dein persönlicher Eindruck bestätigen wenn eine andere Anlage mal daneben steht,oder musst du diesen dann fix relativieren?
Oder hast du schon dementsprechenede Erfahrung("im Vergleich zu meinen XY-System was ich hatte/Stereoanlage im Wohnzimmer,Kopfhörer,...),welche du mal ranziehen kannst?
Weil-wer vorher ein 50€ gewohnt war,wird das ganze natürlich etwas anders beurteilen wie jemand mit einem 1000€ System.
Ich hatte mal ein 5€Headset und bin dann auf ein Creative gewechselt.
Von dem suuuper Klang,den ich dem Ding damals bescheinigte,hätte man auch auf einen KH der 200€-Klasse schliessen können...

edit:
ich sehe gerade,du hast das ganze ja als Review ausgegeben und nicht als Test...
Das entkräftigt meine Kritik dann natürlich.


----------



## lunar19 (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Nun ja, als Referenz hatte ich meine Anlage von Technics genommen, ausgestattet mit zwei Denon-Boxen, über welche ich Musik höre und spiele. Und im Vergleich empfinde ich die Teufel-Anlage als besser, weil sie 1. nicht so "raumfüllend" im Klang ist und 2. die Höhen angenehmer sind. Generell klingt alles filigraner...


----------



## ich558 (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Super Review! 
Eine Frage: Sind die Satelliten identische mit denen des C 200 USB?


----------



## lunar19 (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Super Review!
> Eine Frage: Sind die Satelliten identische mit denen des C 200 USB?


 
Danke 

Die Satelliten sind nicht identisch, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe! Die vom C200 sind höher und haben auch auf der Teufel-Website die Bezeichnung "CE 20 FCR". Die vom E100 heißen "CE 10 FCR". Also ähnliches Modell, aber nicht identisch!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Als aller erstes ist wirklich ein sehr gut gemachter Review, man merkt das du dir Mühe gegeben hast!

Aber wie du zu dem Fazit kommst das die Satelliten gut klingen ist mir ein Rätsel???
Ist bei der Größe der kleinen Lautsprecher physikalisch gar nicht möglich!
Für 250€ bekommt man gerade so ein einigermaßen gut klingendes 2.1 system wie das Edifier S530D zum Beispiel aber selbst das würde ein HiFi Fan nicht als gut bezeichnen!
Das mit dem Klang ist halt subjektive das ist mir schon klar aber dennoch würde ich Abstand von 5.1 Systemen halten die so billig sind, hat ja seinen Grund!


----------



## Madz (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Als aller erstes ist wirklich ein sehr gut gemachter Review, man merkt das du dir Mühe gegeben hast!
> 
> Aber wie du zu dem Fazit kommst das die Satelliten gut klingen ist mir ein Rätsel???
> Ist bei der Größe der kleinen Lautsprecher physikalisch gar nicht möglich!
> ...


Gut, daß ich vorm Posten alle Beiträge gelesen habe, denn genau das selbe wollte ich so ähnlich auch gerade schreiben.

Unverständlich, wie man die mittenlosen Teufel Tröten als gut bewerten kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



Madz schrieb:


> Gut, daß ich vorm Posten alle Beiträge gelesen habe, denn genau das selbe wollte ich so ähnlich auch gerade schreiben.
> 
> Unverständlich, wie man die mittenlosen Teufel Tröten als gut bewerten kann.


 
Cool das wir mal einer Meinung sind!
Liegt aber wohl eher daran das ich öfter im Unrecht war als du!


----------



## lunar19 (16. März 2012)

Also, ich würde sagen, dass ich den Testbericht für den sog. Ottonormal-Verbraucher geschrieben habe und nicht für einen fanatischen Hifi-Fan, für welchen der Klang natürlich eine komplett andere Dimension einnimmt. Aber das führe ich morgen nochmal detaillierter aus, vom Handy das alles zu schreiben, wäre ein bisschen viel


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Also, ich würde sagen, dass ich den Testbericht für den sog. Ottonormal-Verbraucher geschrieben habe und nicht für einen fanatischen Hifi-Fan, für welchen der Klang natürlich eine komplett andere Dimension einnimmt. Aber das führe ich morgen nochmal detaillierter aus, vom Handy das alles zu schreiben, wäre ein bisschen viel


 
Also für den Durchschnitts gebrauch am PC finde ich ja solche System noch gerade in Ordnung! Das gilt aber eigentlich nur für 2.1 Systeme, Games oder TV, Filme kann man damit super ansehen!
Musik ist für solche Boxensystem in diesem Preisbereich ein absolutes no go!

Versteh mich nicht falsch hab ja auch ein Edifier S530D aber hat halt nix mit HiFi zu tun und das ist bei Mukke absolut ober wichtig. Sonst kling die beste Band absolut schei**e!


----------



## Pravasi (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

"No go"....
z.B. bei der Arbeit höre ich manchmal auf nen 50€ Radio meine Musik-würdest du mir empfehlen,auszuschalten?
Man muss die Kirche auch im Dorf lassen können.
Ist ein bischen so wie"bevor ich mir nen Gebrachtwagen für 3000€ hole,gehe ich lieber zu Fuss und fahre Bus. Schliesslich gibt es korrekte Autos erst ab 10K"...
Schräg wird es halt,wenn man diesen Schrott versucht sich schön zu reden,anstatt ganz unkompliziert akzeptiert,dass man halt im Moment nur Schrott hat und dieser trotzdem ausreicht.


----------



## Darkseth (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Dass "schrott" für viele reicht, sieht man schon daran, dass ziemlich oft einige Pfeifen versuchen, einen radius von 20 metern in der öffentlickeit mit ihrem billig-Handy zu beschallen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Ich seh die Sache nicht zu eng! Hab ja auch ein G35 und ein 2.1 Boxensystem für 220€! Würd aber net behaupten das es spass macht damit Musik zu hören. Für Games sind solch Sachen in ordnung, wenn man die Kohle hat! 

Aber zu behaupten das sie einen sehr guten Klang haben und das auch bei Musik finde ich doch ein wenig irritierend!


----------



## Lee (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Hmm, ich war bevor ich meinen K701 und meine Nuboxen hatte lange Zeit mit meinem Teufel Concept E Magnum PE und meinem Sennheiser PC151 Headset absolut glücklich. Genau genommen sogar glücklicher als jetzt mit meinem "teuren" Equipment, aber das hat andere Gründe. Es kommt schließlich auf die Musik an. Gute Musik gefällt einem auch auf Handylautsprechern, schlechte Musik selbst auf der teuersten Anlage nicht. Und wem Musik nur auf einer guten Anlage gefällt, der hört weniger Musik als einfach nur Klang. Selbstverständlich kann einem gute Musik auf einem guten Soundsystem noch viel besser gefallen als auf einem schlechten. Sonst hätten wir ja kaum unsere teuren Anlagen.


Und letztendlich ist das Teufelsystem immernoch weit entfernt von schlecht. Es ist um Welten besser als der übliche Aldi-Standard-PC-Yoghurtbecher-Kram. Und wer noch nie etwas besseres gehört hat, der wird mit dem Teufel auf jedenfall glücklich. Selbst ich halte mein Teufel CEMPE noch für absolut brauchbar, trotz meiner "richtigen" Anlage. Klar fehlt hier und da ein wenig was, aber man kann damit durchaus schön Musik hören und Spaß haben. Und darauf kommt es an.

Dennoch halte ich die aktuelle Teufel Generation für etwas zu teuer. Zu Zeiten des Teufel CEMPE konnte man noch von äußerst gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis sprechen. Heute eher weniger.

Aber diese Grundsatzdiskussion sollten wir lieber wo anders hin verlegen oder gleich lassen. Hier ist jedoch der falsche Ort dafür.


----------



## Pravasi (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Das Schlimme ist aber wenn du weißt wie ein gewisser Künstler oder Song auf einem HiFi System klingt und dann dir über ein 200€ PC Lautsprecher anhörst dann kommt dir schon ein wenig Übelkeit in den Hals!


----------



## Madz (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist aber wenn du weißt wie ein gewisser Künstler oder Song auf einem HiFi System klingt und dann dir über ein 200€ PC Lautsprecher anhörst dann kommt dir schon ein wenig Übelkeit in den Hals!


 Oh ja, deswegen kann ich das Fazit des Tests auch nicht im geringsten Nachvollziehen. Das Teufel CEMPE hatte damals ein gutes P/L, aber die neuen Geräte sind allesamt zu teuer.

Über den insgesamt meist mittenfreien Klang und den viel zu unpräzisen Bass will ich garnicht weiter diskutieren, Teufel geht für mich garnicht mehr.


----------



## Pravasi (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Ein "das geht für mich gar nicht mehr" wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich in einigen Jahren auf einige Aspekte deines jetzigen Lebens anwenden.
Trotzdem haben diese zur Zeit durchaus ihre Berechtigungen-oder?


----------



## norse (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Sehr schöner Test. für den Preisbereich eine sicherlich gute Anlage! Die Bewertung find ich auch okay!

Klar ich weiß für 200€ bekommt man keine 5.1 Anlage, aber wenn etwas in diesem Bereich sucht...hier wäre eine *gute* !
Hier ging es wohl kaum darum, ob die Teufel 5.1 eine high end - 500€ 2.0 Anlage wegsetzt...


und schade das hier so viele Teufel für Schrott halten...ich frag mich ob sie auch die Teureren Modelle getestet haben alà Ultima 40 oder eben nur die billig Produkte, denn da ist klar das die nicht einen übertragenen Klang erzeugen.

Also mit den Füßen auf dem Boden bleiben. Das gebotene Produkt ist definitiv sein Geld wert laut Review und da vertrau ich dem Tester jedenfalls! Wer 5.1 in dem Preissegment will sollte hierhin greifen. Wer super high-End Sound will soll mehr Geld ausgeben oder zu einem 2.0 Produkt greifen (und trotzdem mehr Geld ausgeben)


----------



## Nightcrosser (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Falls das Teil so klingt wie mein ehemaliges Teufel CEM PE, na dann Prost.
Selbst mein S530D war ein riesiger Schritt was Klang angeht.

Ein bescheiden klingendes und überteuertes 5.1 zu empfehlen finde ich nicht gut.
Besser wäre hier z.B das Edifier S550, für welches sich 100€
draufzulegen wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Madz (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



> eine high end - 500€ 2.0 Anlage wegsetzt...


High-End? Ähm, 500€ sind für Stereo inklusive Verstärker gerade Einstiegspreis. Für High-End kannst du gerne mal, ~4-5000, 10000€  und mehr pro Lautsprecher und nochmal ein paar Tausender für Elektronik rechnen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Man muss auch sagen das man für 1000€+ so langsam einigermaßen gute 5.1 Soundsysteme bekommt. Für Filme sehr gut nutzbar aber für Musik immer noch nicht. Da wirds dann halt richtig teuer so wie @Madz geschrieben hat, locker mal 10 000€!

Ich sag ja solche billig (~200€) Soundsysteme haben am PC schon ihre Berechtigung! Hab ja auch das Edifier S530D, schon alleine aus Platzgründen machen die Sinn!
Bei mir sträuben sich halt die Nackenhaare wenn jemand schreibt das sie super klingen und es spaß macht darüber Musik zu hören, das ist alleine Stein des Anstoßes!


----------



## Kaviarfresser (17. März 2012)

Naja Klang ist ja immer subjektiv und das ihr jetzt so über den Testbericht her zieht weil er ein 250€ System empfiehlt kann ich nicht verstehen...
Immerhin hat er Leuten die genau so etwas suchen damit sicher weiter geholfen.... es gibt doch immer Leute denen Bass wichtiger ist als alles andere und auch Präzision nicht unbedingt brauchen....
Ich war auch lange zeit zufrieden mit meinem 60€ Logitech 5.1 System.... Jetzt würde ich es am liebsten wegwerfen weil es schrecklich klingt aber ich wollte/konnte damals nicht mehr ausgeben....
 Klar bekommt man für mehr Geld immer oder meistens mehr aber das brauchen nicht alle.... für dubstep oder Elektro sollte die Anlage doch sicher reichen, nur Klassik würde ich darauf nicht unbedingt hören.... 

Wenn jemand mehr will kann er ja auch mal 128.000€ für 2.0 ausgeben (b&w nautilus in Schneckenform), das wäre dann halt das ultimative Erlebnis... aber wie der tester gemeint hat war sein review nicht auf audiophile ausgelegt sondern auf Spieler da Pc-Anlagen ja eher für spiele ausgelegt sind.... 

(Hoffe ich beleidige damit niemanden  )


----------



## Madz (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



> sondern auf Spieler da Pc-Anlagen ja eher für spiele ausgelegt sind....


Mit der Aussage hast du dir gerade ein hartes Eigentor geschossen. Es gibt keine spezielle Auslegung auf irgendein Medium. Spiele, Filme und Musik haben alle ca. die gleichen Anforderungen. Entweder ein Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer gibt den Ton korrekt wieder oder eben nicht. 

Was manche für Soundsysteme nutzen, ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Toningenieure, die teilweise jahrelang am perfekten Sound basteln. Ihr könnte euch wahrscheinlich garnicht vorstellen, wieviel Aufwand manche Entwickler für die Vertonung betreiben und noch weniger, wie wenig dieses Aufwands auf dem durchschnittlichen PC System zutage tritt.


----------



## Nightcrosser (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Einen großen Teil der 250€ zahlt man wohl für die Werbung,
welche Teufel macht, siehe z.B Gamestar Promo Aktionen auf deren Seite.

Zu sagen, dass Klang größtenteils subjektiv ist, ist eine Beleidigung für alle
Menschen. Denn damit spricht man ihnen die Fähigkeit ab,
das Bessere zu erkennen.

Armer TE, soviel Gebashe hier. Ich finde aber dass es hier mehr
nach Werbung riecht und nicht nach einer guten Beurteilung.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (17. März 2012)

Mit dem: sie sind eher für spiele ausgelegt meinte ich das dabei meiner Meinung nach nicht das tonspektrum ergibt das bei Musik gefordert ist. Bei z.b. Shootern sind Explosionen, Motor Geräusche, Schüsse und gegebenenfalls schreie wichtig, also nicht so wie bei ases Tod (höre ich gerade) die zarten töne der Streicher und jede menge Dynamik um das stück am leben zu erhalten.... das meinte ich damit  kann sein das andere spiele sowas auch verlangen aber bei egoshootern bezweifle ich das so ein bisschen... nicht falsch verstehen und glauben ich find das einfallslos, es gehört einfach so und nicht anders


----------



## Nightcrosser (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Was für Musik gut ist, ist es auch für Spiele.
Dead Space oder Doom 3 mit einem AKG K 601 nur in Stereo ist eine Wucht.
Der Raumklang ist so gut, dass ich es glatt blind zocken könnte.

Oft habe ich auch gehört, keine Ahnung obs stimmt, dass ein
gutes Stereo-Dreieck auch guten Raumklang bringt.


----------



## Pravasi (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Fakt ist nun mal,dass solche Systeme genau wie Kofferradios ihre Berechtigung haben.
Wer es nicht mag-kein Problem.
Hier geht es mittlerweile nicht mehr um das Produkt,sondern darum sich zu positionieren.
Wer es nötig hat dafür audiophile Ansprüche mit Billigprodukten in einen Topf zu werfen um sich dann darüber zu beschweren dass ihm die Suppe nicht schmeckt,ist arm dran.
Antikonstruktives,naserümpfendes, audiorassistisches Getrolle.


----------



## Nightcrosser (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Letzter Post hier ich versprechs.
Es geht hier darum, den Horizont von Leuten zu erweitern.
Dass es noch mehr gibt als Logitech, Teufel, Razer, Medusa etc.

Ich selber wusste vor 2 Jahren Null von AKG, Beyerdynamic,
Microlab,Edifier oder Nubert, hatte aber nen Teufel System
und nen Plantronics Headset.

Solches ganz oben genanntes Zeugs hat keine Daseinsberechtigung,
aber das hat ja DSDS auch nicht(blödes Beispiel) und es gibt es trotzdem.

Ich bin Leuten wie Madz dankbar, die geradezu missionarisch
Leute bekehren und zeigen, dass es sich lohnt, für guten
Sound was auszugeben und da auch rauszufinden, was
einem gefällt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Also ich finde schon das solche System ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben, nicht jeder braucht HiFi am PC!
Das Problem ist nur das es Menschen gibt die denken ein 5.1 oder 2.1 System für mehr als 200€ wäre HiFi, nur weil sie vielleicht vorher ein 20€ Aldi Fabrikat hatten!
Ich würd halt nie so weit gehen zu behaupten das solche Dinger super klingen und man damit toll Musik hören kann. Muss auch dazu sagen das diese Erkenntnis nicht ganz ohne @Madz bei mir zustande kam.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Solange man nichts besseres kennt ist ja so ein System ganz okay, ich hatte ja vorher auch fast 2 Jahre ein Concept F und war zufrieden. Wobei Teufel damals noch ein besseres P/L Verhältnis hatte als heute. Es kommt immer auf den Anspruch an und natürlich wieviel Geld man letztendlich für Sound ausgeben möchte


----------



## lunar19 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Also, dann melde ich mich mal zu Wort:

Vor allem an die, die sagen, dass das System der größte Mist ist: Nicht jeder stellt sich zu Hause einen 5000€ Anlage nur für den Computersound hin. Wenn ihr das macht, eure Sache! Und es ist auch verständlich, dass ihr dann sagt, dass die Teufel Anlage Schrott ist, weil ihr einfach besseres kennt. Es gibt aber genug Leute (an die der Test eher gerichtet war), also die Allgemeinheit, die aus ihrer Perspektive, guten Klang wollen und genau in dem Preissegment suchen. Und in dieser Region ist das Teufel-System einfach gut, für 250€ war ich damit komplett zufrieden. Wenn ihr das jetzt mit einer HiFi-Anlage für 5000€ gleichsetzt, ist das erstens unangemessen und zweitens gegenüber dem Produkt unfair. Also betrachtet das nicht von eurem Olymp des Sounds herab, sondern kommt auf die Erde runter ()! 



> Ich finde aber dass es hier mehr
> nach Werbung riecht und nicht nach einer guten Beurteilung.



Dazu kann ich nur sagen: großer Quatsch...

Achja: Ich will mich eigentlich nur ungern wiederholen, aber, da es mache nicht so ganz verstehen:



			
				lunar19 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich würde sagen, dass ich den Testbericht für den sog.  Ottonormal-Verbraucher geschrieben habe und nicht für einen fanatischen  Hifi-Fan, für welchen der Klang natürlich eine komplett andere Dimension  einnimmt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



Madz schrieb:


> Was manche für Soundsysteme nutzen, ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Toningenieure, die teilweise jahrelang am perfekten Sound basteln. Ihr könnte euch wahrscheinlich garnicht vorstellen, wieviel Aufwand manche Entwickler für die Vertonung betreiben und noch weniger, wie wenig dieses Aufwands auf dem durchschnittlichen PC System zutage tritt.


 
Da sage ich nur: Na und?
Was soll das aussagen? Schön, wenn so ein Jung sich ordentlich Arbeit macht und sie ernst nimmt. Aber daraus kann man absolut nichts für den Endverbraucher ableiten. Soll ich mich nun verpflichtet fühlen, viel Geld in eine Soundanlage zu investieren? Wieviel denn? Frage ich Herrn X, wird der meine Yamahas schon als ausreichend bezeichnen, Herr Y hingegen wird selbst Deine Anlage als Beleidigung ansehen.
Man könnte auch argumentieren, der Toningenieur arbeite am Markt vorbei. Wenn 99% der Endverbraucher nicht das volle Potenzial der Musik erleben können, würde ich weniger diese 99% "Pöbel" beschuldigen. Und wenn auf einer hochwertigen Anlage die Musik nicht so dolle klingt, weil sie nicht sehr gut abgemischt ist, muss man den Toningenieur auch nicht unbedingt anmachen. Der hat dann wohl eher ökonomisch gearbeitet. "So genau wie nötig, so ungenau wie möglich." Weit verbreitete Regel. Aus gutem Grund.

Solche Aussagen sind einfach etwas versnobt. Und da stelle ich die Frage: Was für einen Bildschirm nutzt Du? Einen, der der Arbeit der Filmemacher/Fotokünstler usw. volle Rechnung trägt? Wieviel Geld hast Du für den ausgegeben? Wie hättest Du reagiert, wenn sich einer empört, dass Du großartige Kinofilme damals nur auf einem kleinen Röhrenfernseher geschaut hast? In solchen Filmen steckt ja riesig viel Arbeit drin!

Es wäre wohl schön, wenn auch die audiophile Fraktion einfach mal akzeptieren könnte, dass neben dem Klang des Lausprechers andere Faktoren entscheidend sind, wie Preis(!!!), Ausmaße, Aussehen (gerne herablassend in die Kategorie Women Acceptance Factor geschoben) oder einfach die Tatsache, dass es auch andere, wichtige(re) Dinge gibt, die Geld kosten. Und dass man selber auch nicht in allen Lebensbereichen so toll wie im Soundbereich ist.

Dementsprechend finde ich das Review hier auch in Ordnung. Pravasi hat es in seinem ersten Beitrag meines Erachtens gut ausgedrückt. Ein Vergleich mit gleich teuren Anlagen wäre angebracht gewesen. So ist es halt eine subjektive Einschätzung. Wie im Grunde jede es ist.

Edit:
@lunar19:
Deine Aussage zu Ottonormal-Verbraucher kann ich wohl auch nicht so ganz unterstützen. Denn wie unterscheidest Du die beiden Personengruppen? Wenn Du sagst, Ottonormal-Verbraucher ist jemand, der neben dem Klang andere Faktoren stark gewichtet, wäre das eine angebrachte Einteilung. Dann allerdings müsste man auch noch diese Faktoren nennen und sie bewerten (habe gearde nicht in Erinnerung, inwiefern Du das in Deinem Bereicht gemacht hast). Betrachtet man aber nur den Klang der Anlage, sehe ich keinen Grund zu einer Einteilung. Wieso sollte ich jemandem sagen "Die Anlage klingt gut für ihr Geld", dem anderen aber "Nee, die bietet zu wenig Klang für das Geld"?


----------



## lunar19 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> [...]


 
Danke sehr! Vor allem im letzten Teil sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## Madz (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



> Ich finde aber dass es hier mehr
> nach Werbung riecht und nicht nach einer guten Beurteilung.


Also ich will mich nicht ganz so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber muss sagen, daß ich aufgrund der schon fast zu perfekten Ausführung dieses Testberichts zumindest ein komisches Bauchgefühl habe.




> Oft habe ich auch gehört, keine Ahnung obs stimmt, dass ein
> gutes Stereo-Dreieck auch guten Raumklang bringt.


Kann ich aus meinem eigenen Setup bestätigen. Manche haben hier schon die nicht vorhandenen rears gesucht.


----------



## lunar19 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



> Also ich will mich nicht ganz so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber muss  sagen, daß ich aufgrund der schon fast zu perfekten Ausführung dieses  Testberichts zumindest ein komisches Bauchgefühl habe.



Die gute Bewertung kommt aber vllt auch einfach dadurch zustande, dass ich mit dem Produkt zufrieden war!? Ich kann echt nicht nachvollziehen, was du meinst! Und außerdem sind auch negative Aspekte genannt, das zum Thema "fast zu perfekte Ausführung"...


----------



## turbosnake (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Meinem Eindruck nach bezieht sich ein großteil der Kritik auf den Abschnitt Musik, das es für Spiele und Filme geht bezweifle ich nicht großartig.
Ich glaube dir nur beim Abschitt "Musik" nicht, am besten wäre es wenn du es mal mit Stereo (was du  nach meinem, Eindruck nicht hast) oder einer seltenen 5.1 Aufnahme.
Auch mal aus Neugier was ist die Quelle der Musik gewesen?
Dazu wären genauere Klangeimdrücke für jedes einzelne Stück wünschenswert, außerdem fehlen einigen Musikrichtungen.

Und wie lange hast du das Sys schon?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Die gute Bewertung kommt aber vllt auch einfach dadurch zustande, dass ich mit dem Produkt zufrieden war!? Ich kann echt nicht nachvollziehen, was du meinst! Und außerdem sind auch negative Aspekte genannt, das zum Thema "fast zu perfekte Ausführung"...


 
Schau dir doch nur mal die kleinen Satelliten an, da kann doch nur gequietsche raus kommen sind einfach zu klein. Das kann nicht mal der Sub ändern, der nicht mal besonders hochwertig scheint!
Ich wette alles drauf was ich haben das der Sound keine Mittelton hat, also viel vom Sound/Musik verschluckt wird und einfach nicht wiedergegeben werden kann!
Hier gilt eben doch die Größe ist entscheidend!


----------



## Madz (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



> Ich wette alles drauf was ich haben das der Sound keine Mittelton hat,  also viel vom Sound/Musik verschluckt wird und einfach nicht  wiedergegeben werden kann!
> Hier gilt eben doch die Größe ist entscheidend!


Die Wette gehe ich mit.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich wette alles drauf was ich haben das der Sound keine Mittelton hat, also viel vom Sound/Musik verschluckt wird und einfach nicht wiedergegeben werden kann!
> Hier gilt eben doch die Größe ist entscheidend!


 
Wäre ich pingeling, hättest Du die Wette schon verloren, da sicherlich nicht gar "kein Mittelton" rauskommt. 
Aber lieber was ernsthaftes: Kannst Du die Aussage "Hier gilt eben doch die Größe ist entscheidend!" physikalisch begründen? Oder einen Link dazu posten? Das genaue Verständnis dahinter würde mich da doch sehr interessieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Jedes  Lautsprechergehäuse ist ein Resonanzkörper und mit seinem Material und  in seiner Form höchst entscheident für die Klangqualität eines  Lautsprechers.

 Dieser  Resonanzkörper muss perfekt für das jeweilige Lautsprecherchassis und  den zu übertragenden Frequenzbereich abgestimmt sein, sonst kommt man  nie auf eine wirklich beste Wiedergabequalität.

 Im  Prinzip ist ein Lautsprecherchassis nichts anderes als ein  Musikinstrument, nur das es durch umgewandelte elektrische Impulse mit  seiner Membran jede Art von Instrument oder Stimme wiedergeben kann.

 Jedes Instrumemt braucht einen Resonanzkörper, jede Stimme braucht einen Resonanzkörper um homogen zu klingen.

 Der  Resonanzkörper, zum Beispiel das Gehäuse eines Basses oder der  Geigenboden bestimmen den erzeugten Ton genauso wie die gestrichenen  Saiten.

 Wenn  man diese Zusammenhänge nicht versteht und nicht entsprechend  berücksichtigt ist es nicht möglich, einen wirklich authentischen  Klangkörper zu bauen.


 Quelle: http://www.devasystems.de/klangphilosophie.html


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Danke Dir für den Link. Jedoch sehe ich hier noch keinen Hinweis darauf, dass ein Lautsprechergehäuse groß sein muss, sondern bisher nur, dass Resonanzkörper und Chassis aufeinander abgestimmt werden müssen. Dies würde zudem nicht nur die Größe, sondern z.B. auch die Form beinhalten. Hier erinnere ich mich auch, an unterschiedlichen Stellen gelesen zu haben, dass ein einfaches eckiges Gehäuse deutlich ungünstiger ist als eines mit Rundungen (speziell in Bezug auf ungewollte Resonanzen, meine ich).

Edit: Kurz vor Ende auf der von Dir verlinkten Seite:
"Ist das Ende der Fahnenstange im High End Sektor erreicht?

Wir möchten einmal behaupten, zur Zeit: ja." [...] "Man kann lediglich versuchen, kompaktere Systeme mit den gleichen noblen Eigenschaften zu erschaffen, wie es uns jetzt mit unserer DEVA Referenz 4.02 gelungen ist, die absolut auf dem Niveau der DEVA 4.01 spielt."
Dieser Hersteller scheint (zumindest im High-End-Bereich!) der Ansicht zu sein, dass man auch mit geringerer Größe die gleiche Klangqualität erreichen kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Ok also im Prinzip ist es so. 
Für einen Tiefen Bass Ton brauchst du eine Große Welle und dafür eine Großen Resonanzkörper. Aus kleine Satelitten bekommst du nur hohe Töne Raus also kleine hoch frequente Wellen. Es ist nicht möglich oder nur unzureichend dort mittlere oder tiefe/bass Töne raus zu bekommen!
Das Gehäuse der Box ist einfach zu klein für große Wellen!
Wie sich das genau verhält soll dir Madz oder ein anderer erklären, dafür reicht mein Wissen nicht aus. Ich kenne nur das Physikalische Prinzip das dahinter steht, aber auch nur sehr vereinfacht wie du vielleicht merkst.


----------



## Madz (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



> Wie sich das genau verhält soll dir Madz oder ein anderer erklären, dafür reicht mein Wissen nicht aus.


Also ich bin dafür auch die falsche Person. DFENCE traue ich es zu.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Auf alle Fälle steht die Größe der Welle im direktem Verhältnis zur Größe der Resonanzkörpers! Rein Physikalisch bekommt man aus einen sehr kleinen Körper keine mittleren oder großen Wellen raus. 
Kleiner Resonanzkörper= große Wellen= geht nicht, 
kleiner Resonanzkörper=mittel große Wellen= geht nicht, 
kleiner Resonanzkörper=kleine Wellen= das geht.

Verstehst du da Prinzip was dahinter ist, @Quader?

Ist aber leider noch viel komplizierter, wenn du in Ear Kopfhörer betrachtest die auch einen satten Bass haben könne. Liegt daran das der Gehörgang als Resonanz dient und die Entfernung zum Trommelfell.......wie gesagt das  ist alles ganz schön kompliziert.
Ich versteh da auch nur 10% warum das so ist aber ich weiß das die Größe entscheidend ist und darum gehts.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (17. März 2012)

Also wenn ich mir das hier so durchlesen denke ich mit ihr solltet echt die nautilus kaufen die gar keine eigenresonanz haben sollen, besingt durch die Schneckenform und konisch zulaufende röhren hinter jedem Chassis.... aber ist das wirklich nötig?

Das große Boxen zwangsläufig besser klingen als kleine muss ja auch nicht unbedingt sein, natürlich ist guter klang aber in großem Resonanzraum leichter möglich....

Obwohl ich weiß das ich dafür gelüncht werde werfe ich hier mal Bose boxen in den Raum.... die dinger sind winzig aber der klang ist sicher besser wenn auch teurer als von einem 70€ Standlautsprecher mit riesigem Resonanzkörper.... es geht bei sowas nur um relationen....
Wenn es im gleichen Preissegment sein muss sind natürlich größere Boxen besser, was ich sofort unterschreiben würde obwohl ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne aber so viel habe ich dann doch gehört im Vergleich von dünnen Sony Säulenlautsprechern im Vergleich zu hecto victas 601.....
Kosten ungefähr gleich aber die Victas klingen 100x besser....

Trotzem KANN man aus kleinen Boxen klang rausholen, es wird dann halt aufgrund der Entwicklung teurer werden und nicht so gut klingen wie ein gleich teurer Standls.

Aber es muss auch zum Raum passen, ich würde mir sicher keine Standls in mein Zimmer stellen, mir reichen meine Regallautsprecher, weil die Standls etwas überdimensioniert wären und mir nicht so gut gefallen (Ausnahme gle 490 aber dafür hab ich mit 15 nicht die Kohle)

Nur so aus Neugier: wann haben wir eigentlich aufgehört direkt über das review zu schreiben?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



> Trotzem KANN man aus kleinen Boxen klang rausholen, es wird dann halt  aufgrund der Entwicklung teurer werden und nicht so gut klingen wie ein  gleich teurer Standls.



Eben nicht, so lang die Tonerzeugung durch eine Membran erfolgt ist der Resonanzkörper zwingend erforderlich. Deshalb sind ja die meisten hier davon überzeugt das, das hier getestete System bei Musik nicht gut klingen kann!


----------



## Kaviarfresser (17. März 2012)

Resonanzraum ist auch nicht alles, ich höre mich wahrscheinlich dumm an was ziemlich sicher auch zutrifft aber mit der Klarinette komm ich trotz nur "leicht" größerem Resonanzraum ca. 2 Oktaven tiefer als eine Querflöte was auch mit dar stimmung zu tun hat aber trotzdem ist es nicht nur der resonanzraum..... 

Hat jetzt vielleicht wenig mit der membrangröße zu tun die ich auch gar nicht anzweifeln will sondern hier gehts nur um resonanzraum.....


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Oweia, was wirdn hier propagiert? 

@hulkhardy1: Ich werfe mal die Stickworte "Open baffle", "Ripol" sowie den Wert "Mms" in den Raum . Mach dich gefälligst ein bisschen Schlau über die Materie bevor du hier Sachen schreibst, die man mit ein wenig Hintergrundwissen doch recht leicht anzweifeln kann .
Wenn du schon dabei bist: "aktive Entzerrung". Das kann sogar ganz gut funktionieren, wenn das Chassis ein paar Reserven hat .


----------



## der_yappi (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Aber ist es nicht so das die Diskussion wieder komplett ausartet und einige hier wieder ihren Glauben propagieren und alles was nicht diesem entspricht niedermachen?

Gibts dafür nicht den Diskussionsthread


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



> Mach dich gefälligst ein bisschen Schlau über die Materie bevor du hier  Sachen schreibst, die man mit ein wenig Hintergrundwissen




Öhm hab ja geschreiben das ich nicht wirklich einen Plan von der Sache hab, nur das der Resonanzkörper sehr wichtig ist und du aus sehr kleinen Boxen nicht viel raus holen kannst!


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Das kommt extrem stark auf das Chassis an . Du kannst auch 25-30Hz aus maximalen 30l holen (Monacor Raptor6). Genauso mit einem 11cm-Tiefmitteltöner in runden 10l eine f8 von 38Hz erreichen (K+T Lia).


----------



## turbosnake (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Aber ist es nicht so das die Diskussion wieder komplett ausartet und einige hier wieder ihren Glauben propagieren und alles was nicht diesem entspricht niedermachen?
> 
> Gibts dafür nicht den Diskussionsthread


 Ich in auch dafür die Diskussion über die Größe im  Diskussionsthread fortzuführen und nicht damit hier alles "vollzusapmmen".
Wir entfernen uns immer weiter vom Thema.


----------



## der_yappi (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Es wäre schön wenn ein Mod mal ein wenig für Ordnung sorgt und den Glaubenskrieg (wer Teufel-Lautsprecher nutzt ist ein Hörer 4. Klasse) ins Diskussionboard verschiebt oder besser noch es hier LÖSCHT.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Das kommt extrem stark auf das Chassis an . Du kannst auch 25-30Hz aus maximalen 30l holen (Monacor Raptor6). Genauso mit einem 11cm-Tiefmitteltöner in runden 10l eine f8 von 38Hz erreichen (K+T Lia).


 

Naja aber die hier gezeigten Satelliten haben ja höchstens 0.5l, was willst du da noch mit Technik raus holen? Lass mich da aber auch gern belehren da ich ja schon gesagt habe, das es mir da ganz schön an wissen fehlt!
Wie kann man aus so kleinen Boxen ein entsprechenden Schalldruck raus kitzeln um den Mittelton zu erreichen?


----------



## Cook2211 (17. März 2012)

Zum Test:

Sehr schöner Test. Gute Arbeit 


Zu den üblichen Teufel Kritikern:

Euer Geschwafel nervt


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Ich gebe der_yappi recht, inzwischen haben wir den Bezug zum Review zu sehr verloren (zu Anfang war er noch da, denke ich, Stichwort "sind die Teufel zu klein" und so). Also Richtung Disk-Thread.

Frage an den TE: Wirst Du das Review im Laufe der Zeit ergänzen, falls es neues gibt? Langzeiterfahungen oder die Möglichkeit eines direkten Vergleichs sehe ich da etwa als Gründe.


----------



## lunar19 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Ich gebe der_yappi recht, inzwischen haben wir den Bezug zum Review zu sehr verloren (zu Anfang war er noch da, denke ich, Stichwort "sind die Teufel zu klein" und so). Also Richtung Disk-Thread.
> 
> Frage an den TE: Wirst Du das Review im Laufe der Zeit ergänzen, falls es neues gibt? Langzeiterfahungen oder die Möglichkeit eines direkten Vergleichs sehe ich da etwa als Gründe.


 
Da ich das Set nur zu Testzwecken hatte, wird das mit den Langzeiterfahrungen schwer. Aber Vergleich kann ich noch machen. Wird aber ein bisschen dauern.


----------



## turbosnake (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Könntest du bitte mal hierauf eingehen:


turbosnake schrieb:


> Meinem Eindruck nach bezieht sich ein großteil der Kritik auf den Abschnitt Musik, das es für Spiele und Filme geht bezweifle ich nicht großartig.
> Ich glaube dir nur beim Abschitt "Musik" nicht, am besten wäre es wenn du es mal mit Stereo (was du  nach meinem, Eindruck nicht hast) oder einer seltenen 5.1 Aufnahme.
> Auch mal aus Neugier was ist die Quelle der Musik gewesen?
> Dazu wären genauere Klangeimdrücke für jedes einzelne Stück wünschenswert, außerdem fehlen einigen Musikrichtungen.
> ...


Und ein Vergleich gegen ein ähnliches teures Produkt von zB Edifer würde dem Review auch noch mehr Substanz geben.


----------



## lunar19 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Sorry, hab ich übersehen  

Also zu den Musikrichtungen: Ich habe mir dabei gedacht, dass die gewählten Stücke meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Spektrum bieten. ich denke, dass nicht immer alle Richtungen ausgeschöpgt werden müssen....

Und die Quelle ist der Zeilgruppe entsprechend der Onboard-Soundchip vom MSI X58 Pro. Das System war ungefähr sechs Wochen im Einsatz und Test.

Einen Vergleich kann ich leider in dieser Preisgruppe nicht ziehen, weil ich denke, dass die Hama Lautsprecher von meinem Bruder nicht so recht "gleich" sind. Den Vergleich kann ich mit meiner Anlage ziehen, aber die ist nicht 5.1...


----------



## turbosnake (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Ich meinte nicht den DAC sondern vorher die Musik kommt, als CD, iTunes, oder am schlimmsten Youtube.
Aber was unterandem fehlt:
Hip-Hop
Metal
Jazz

Und etws so meinte ich das mit den Klangeindrücken:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...1-der-feingeist-unter-den-kopfhoerern.html#51


----------



## Pokerclock (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Da hier doch zu viele Beiträge immer noch Bezug zum Review nehmen, spare ich mir das Editieren von dutzenden Beiträgen. Bitte jetzt aber wieder konkrete Kritik/Anregungen/Wünsche zum Review formulieren.

Alles andere über Sub-Sat-Grundsatzdiskussionen + Teufel wird bitte in den Diskussionsthread verschoben und dort selbstverständlich sachlich und fundiert dargelegt. Danke.

*B2T*


----------



## PommesmannXXL (17. März 2012)

Zum Test:

Der Artikel ist wirklich sehr gut geschrieben, man merkt dass du dir Mühe gemacht hast. Daumen hoch dafür  

ABER, dein Test hat ohne Vergleichsmöglichkeiten leider null Aussagekraft  Denn wenn du es mit einem gleich teuren anderen System (z.B. Edifier C6) verglichen hättest, hättest du gemerkt dass Teufel, wie Infin1ty schon gesagt hat, P/L-mäßig einfach schlecht ist.  Dann wäre das Fazit auch anders ausgefallen.  Die kleinen Tischtröten erzeugen einfach keinen guten Klang. Bei Edifier sind wenigstens noch Mitten vorhanden.

Aber trotzdem danke für den Test


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Will er uns die Quelle nicht verraten?
Oder warum antwortet er auf meinen Post nicht, online war er seitdem schon.


----------



## lunar19 (18. März 2012)

Ich war beschäftigt. Die Quelle waren CDs...


----------



## Pokerclock (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Zur Info:

Soundsystem: Teufel Concept E 100 Control 5.1-Set im PCGHX-Review - pcgh extreme, sound


----------



## DaStash (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Als aller erstes ist wirklich ein sehr gut gemachterReview, man merkt das du dir Mühe gegeben hast!
> 
> Aber wie du zu dem Fazit kommst das die Satelliten gut klingen ist mir ein Rätsel???
> Ist bei der Größe der kleinen Lautsprecher physikalisch gar nicht möglich!
> ...


Eben, du sagst es ja quasi schon. Man darf hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. In dem Preisbereich ist das nun einmal ein ordentliches System. Du wirst schwer etwas Besseres finden, von daher ist das Fazit auch gerechtfertigt wie ich finde. 

@Lunar
Top Test!

MfG


----------



## ColinMacLaren (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Ich frag mich, ob da wirklich Mehrwert zu anderen Trötensystemen da ist. Für den Preis bekommt man auch eine Heimkinoanlage, da sind dann noch Reciever, DVD-Player und, wenn man ganz viel Glück hat, Mitteltöner in den Tröten.

So typisch verdammen würde ich die Systeme allerdings nicht. Richtig aufgebaut macht damit Film schauen oer zocken schon mehr Spaß als ein Stereo-System. Nur für Musik sind die halt nix.


----------



## Rosigatton (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*

Ich hatte mal "Damals" (Anfang der 80er), als die noch inne Anfänge waren, die Gelegenheit, ein Pärchen Transmission-Line Bausatz von Teufel in einem kleinen (edlen in Re) HiFiStudio im direkten Vergleich zu so Monsterboxen (B&M 12 oder 17) hören zu dürfen. Der Teufel Bausatz 1500-1700,- DM, die B&M um die 16000-17000,-DM. Klar, die Großen klangen auch nicht schlecht, aber die kleinen Teufel waren im Vergleich unglaublich. Haben sich ja im Laufe der Jahre zu einer größeren Firma entwickelt. Ich glaube zu Recht! Bin ein Fan von Stereosystemen (klar, für Musik).
Ab 5.1 für Filme und zocken sollte man/frau echt was anlegen. Die billigen Anlagen mit allem Schnick und Schnack (Receiver,DVD +Böxchen und Kabel für 199,-) taugen halt sehr wenig. Bin auf 
jeden Fall Teufel Fan, wenn ich auch nichts zu der Concept E 100 sagen kann. Ich bleibe erstmal bei meinem Low-Midend Stereo System. Auch für Filme und Zocken. 2 mittelgroße Boxen vorne
und 2 kleine hinten auf Stereo mit minigens 16/44.1 eher 24/96 kommt echt gut. 
Grüße aussem Pott
Rosigatton


----------



## Rosigatton (2. April 2012)

*AW: [Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?*



Madz schrieb:


> High-End? Ähm, 500€ sind für Stereo inklusive Verstärker gerade Einstiegspreis. Für High-End kannst du gerne mal, ~4-5000, 10000€  und mehr pro Lautsprecher und nochmal ein paar Tausender für Elektronik rechnen.


 Dann brauchst Du aber auch ´nen passenden Satz Ohren dazu. Plus den Innenarchitekten, der Dir das Haus um die Anlage rumbaut. Und dann is da immer noch der "Sweet Spot". Auch bei 5.1
oder 7.1 etc.! Bin halt der Meinung, das man durchaus (relativ) günstig ´ne hörenswerte Anlage zusammen bekommt (ohne Speakerkabel mit Laufrichtung für 800,- den Meter!) Ach ja, ein
schöner kleiner Röhrenverstärker (Monoblöcke am besten) (Rogers hat/te da was Süsses) als Basis. Ich weiss auch, technische Werte Röhre sind nicht soooo gut, klingen aber himmlisch.
Grüße an Madz und den Rest der Bande 
Rosigatton


----------

